# Electronic CO2 Generator



## deepdjdanny (Apr 20, 2005)

Went to a LFS; plants tank, there was a black plastic unit cable tied to riser of pendant lighting. Black unit had the word 'Carbon' or something like that on it. It is a german unit, could not make out other manufacturer text as was hidden by the way it was mounted. The black box about 20x10x5cm has about a 10 or possibly 12 rectangular light green LED bar graph meter, and an about 2cm diameter black plastic dial. From the black box, a connected RCA lead (as in monophonic; one channel audio patch lead) with the RCA male plug connected to socket on the bottom of the aforementioned unit. The leads runs down into the tank and is permanently attached to what looks like a waf(f)er of (8mmx8mm as a square cross sectioned) carbon rods sandwiched between 2 aluminium panels (each about 2mm x 80mm x 160mm) and the aluminium showing signs of 'calcification'('?').
Asked the shop owner 'what's the go with this thingyamajig?', 'Oh... it puts carbon dioxide into the water, don't know anything about it, or where the bloke who got it for us gets them from...'

okay all u POSTY aquaplant ppl, give me the links, manufacturer details, specs etc, comments....

this thing does produce nice tiny bubbles........


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

It is a "Carbo+" co2 generator. If you want to have tons of success with aquatic plants you will opt for pressurized co2 over that, it doesn't work very well at all in my experience owning one. Do a search for Carbo+ or Carbo plus and you should get a lot of hits. Good luck


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi there....first off...did it look like this:









and the description goes...

The Carbo Plus CO2 unit releases carbon dioxide into your tank without bottled gas or reaction chambers. Instead, it uses a simple carbon block to release all the CO2 your tank may need. Includes a control unit that monitors the amount of CO2 being released and also lets you know when the carbon block needs to be replaced. This item is great for planted tanks. Be sure to check your pH often, as carbon tends to lower pH. Carbon block sits in housing and attaches inside tank with suction cups. Control unit comes with washers for fixing it to wall. Housing unit for carbon block: 2"x1"x8" Control unit: 4" x 1.5" x 7.5"

_________________________


anyways, from what i hear from other ppl....it is not a highly recommended product...first off..it is not any cheaper than a regulator and reactor....
secondly refills for the carbon block can add up...
also i hear it uses the KH to produce the CO2...so make sure your KH is higher than at least 3 or you will have a PH crash...
The co2 bottle...regulator and reactor are a one time high cost...but then the refills are dirt cheap...

im sure if this is what you were talking about...other ppl can comment on it too...im just letting you know what i heard etc...

take care


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Send me the money instead... You'll get the same result as buying that thing! :icon_bigg


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

A LFS near me used to use one of these on their planted display tank. The last time I was there, I noticed that they had gone to a 5 lb CO2 tank. Already thinking I knew the reason why, I asked one of the employees why they had switched. Long answer made short: "It's junk."

It seems attractive because it claims that with one easy step all your CO2 needs are met. While it might be a bit cheaper than a fully pressurized system at the beginning, the maintenance costs are much higher. I've seen those units for about $120, but it costs $40-60 every few months to replace the carbon block. By comparison, it cost me about $200 to get my pressurized system, but it's been going for 8 months on the original 5 lb fill up, and when I go through that, it will be $11 for a refill. And it's really not that hard to get a pressurized system calibrated and working right.


----------



## deepdjdanny (Apr 20, 2005)

thanx guys for all this info, yes that's exactly what it looks like/is.
the replacement of carbon insert is a joke. 
have just started a coke bottle/yeast injection thing. am not liking it. don't want to have to put a gravel vac/power head forced diffusor in my tiny
43 Length x 29 DepthBack x 30 Height cm tank. it would take up to much room. am using a penguin 150(?) hang on back without the stupid biowheel, also don't like how it intrudes slightly down into tank, i like my tank filled about 5mm from top. would like to be able to post the pics i have.
perhaps i will go to pressurised co2 & cannister filter, then i'd just have an uptake tube in a back corner, and co2 diffused in the return. is flow rate variable on cannister filters.
am i posting in the right area...
speakin' my mind...

 damn h.difformis just grows
ok. i need... tiny plants

but, i do wanna post attachments :icon_conf


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds like a canister filter would be overkill for a tiny tank like this. But if money isn't of concern, there are many ways to slow down output of canisters. One possible solution is to plumb two "T's" one into the inlet and the other across from it into the outlet, and connect them so you have a second circuit running. If you add a ball valve you can adjust how much is going through the added connection and how much through the tank. 

I dunno... I think a HOB filter isn't all that bad...

Slower growing plants... try Cryptocorynes, Java Fern, Dwarf Sags, Java moss, and many more Hygrophila isn't the best for small tanks.

Regarding attachments, you need to host them somewhere on the net and then use image tags to display them in a post.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

For a small tank like that the Hagen ladder would work perfect.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> I think a HOB filter isn't all that bad...


I agree. I used to inject DIY CO2 directly into the intake tube of HOB filter on my 10 gallon. Worked fine. I kept the water level high so that there was no surface agitation caused by the filter return.


----------



## deepdjdanny (Apr 20, 2005)

Wasserpest; thanx, yes i too think a cannister filter overkill, was thinking about the this filter type because; i haven't owned one yet, imagine i'd like the filtration power(!) & was also thinking about using it if not on the small tank, on a larger 4 footer.
Thanx also for the plumbing cct, but was really just wondering if the pump motor could be varied. I know that compact flourescents (apparently) cannot be wired up to be dimmed (either electronically or inductively)... 
so if the electricals in a cannister filter really just consist of motor winding then perhaps i could get an electrician to give advice pro or against.
Safety first of course. (all of this should be read as voiding any warranty)

Yes, Hang on back filter-wise is fine, just the biowheel did at the time annoyingly lose it's spinning ability, this is now of no concern as i don't think the wheel & its 'paper' spokes ever did a thing.

Java Ferns x 2, doin' beautifully, sending out great hairy roots, grabbing hold of wood feature, also new 'leaves' unfurling.
H.difformis will move to the larger tank. [ ppl :tongue: Just imagine a dwarf variety.] 
Sunset Rotala/or is Ludwigia Rubens(?) also perhaps biggish for 27Litre,
is spiraling up.
Will try to source some smallish crypts & mosses.  

thanx Rex & Shalu, just needed to hear someone say that sticking the co2 silicon tube + airstone somewhere up the HOB intake worked-a-treat!
So I will just need to better conceal it behind some plant ( :icon_conf currently the 'ludwigia')
now... is the 23watt cool white (K colour temp. unknown) compact flourescent (apparently similar to 'brightness' of a 120Watt incandescent)
extremely harmful to plants/or just more green algae & surface scum I suppose?

don't have a test kit yet.


----------

